# Bailey Wood above Deer Creek



## SueCherry (Aug 21, 2006)

*Snag above Deer Creek*

Snag above Deer Creek scout eddy, 250 cfs today, 8/27


----------



## Bryan Houle (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks for posting that. Good to know!!


----------



## SueCherry (Aug 21, 2006)

Just an update to this thread that the snag has been removed! Thanks to those that helped remove the tree. We observed one section of the tree moved high and dry in the river right eddy below the first boof. Another section of the tree is caught in rocks on river right in the middle of the rapid and looks like it will stay at these low flows, but could move at higher flows.


----------

